# post office stamps



## doll (5 Mar 2008)

do you know if stamps are legal tender? i found loads of stamps i bought but they are 48cent stamps, was wondering if i could bring them back and get my money back as cash would have been paid for them....


----------



## oldtimer (5 Mar 2008)

The post-office where you bought them will not cash them for you - not allowed. Have you use for them at all? They can be used on any letters and the price made up e.g. buy 7c stamps and use one of each on 55c letters.


----------



## Gulliver (6 Mar 2008)

Stamps are not legal tender.  Only notes and coin (up to certain specified values for coin.)


----------



## SarahMc (14 Mar 2008)

Really?  I always thought they were legal tender.  Aren't they legal tender in the UK, where anything with the queens head is legal tender, and it is an offence to destroy (urban myth alert maybe?)


----------



## mathepac (15 Mar 2008)

SarahMc said:


> Really?  I always thought they were legal tender.  Aren't they legal tender in the UK, where anything with the queens head is legal tender, and it is an offence to destroy...



Refer to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legal_tender I'm not suggesting this is by any means definitive, but its better than what I came up with! 

However, there is also this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legal_tender#In_the_United_Kingdom 

and this http://www.ustreas.gov/education/faq/currency/legal-tender.shtml 



SarahMc said:


> ...(urban myth alert maybe?)


... and shouldn't that be "urban mythe"?


----------



## SarahMc (17 Mar 2008)

Now I remember, I heard they were legal tender in an episode of "The Office" David Brent said so .  Sorry Mathepac, for putting you through all that googling.


----------



## simonshortt (21 Mar 2008)

Greetings all

At one stage you could exchange mint condition postage stamps for cash at An Post, but it needed to be for a substantal amount and then they charged you a hefty admin fee. This is essentially to minimise potential fraud and time-wasters. This certainly used to be the case in the past, although with the recent changes in An Post structure I am not sure whether it exists.


----------



## mercman (21 Mar 2008)

To be certain why don't you contact the GPO in Dublin on Tuesday morning.


----------

